# Advice on finding the right puppy class



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

My Thor is going on 5 months now and we have been doing loads of training at home. One area where he is lacking though is socialization around other dogs and being able to focus. 

I would love to join a puppy obedience class mainly for that purpose, but there is one main issue. 

I live near Quebec City, which is French Canada. While I speak enough French to get by, all of our pups training has been in English since my hubby doesn't speak a word of French and we speak English in the home. 

We have yet to be able to find anyone who can work with us in English, and I really would like my hubby to be involved if we took a class. Should I just do a French class on my own and just transfer commands into English when working with Thor? 

Ugh, French Canada....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You should be able to use any commands you like, regardless of the language that the class is taught in. I've been training my dogs for over 25 years, and often I'll be in a class that uses a command that's different than what I've been using. If questioned, I simply say "we use ______ instead", but it's usually not an issue.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay great! I just don't want to get him all confused. 

I also wonder how to get my hubby actively involved in the process as he speaks little to no French. Would you recommend that he come and I translate, or should I just teach him the techniques afterwards once at home? I feel like observing would be good for him, but I also worry that if I translated as we went, we'd be a distraction to the rest of the class. Any thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree. Although it may be difficult for your husband to understand the instruction, you should be able to handle the translation for him. As for the commands.... At my training hall some use English others are Fin, French and some German. The trainer is flexible and everything works out great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

For some reason my page didn't refresh. Just saw the last post regarding your husband's involvement. Where I train translating as you went would not be a problem at all but they also do things differently than traditional halls. I think you would need to choose your trainer first and then see what they think depending on their class format.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay! This makes me feel much more comfortable about this plan. Thank you so much for the feedback. 

I'll make a point of mentioning our situation as I call around about classes so that at least they aware and can find the right trainer for us. 

I love Quebec, but the language barrier can be tough at times! I have to be the translator for everything, and my french is rusty as I haven't used it much since high school. You should have seen us trying to buy a new truck! At least the military is putting him through a French class, he now knows how to ask where the bathroom is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd encourage your husband to come along if you think he'd be interested. Whether or not you translate as you go, he should be able to observe what you're doing, and then you can explain it in further detail later. 

My husband is not particularly interested in helping train, and he's only come to classes occasionally to take pictures, so I guess it really depends on your husband's interest level in the process. If he wants to help, that's great - involve him in daily practice between classes if it's too difficult to have him try and participate during class due to the language barrier.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I think coming along is good. There's always an increased risk of teaching something wrong if you're also watching it for the first time. Also, I felt like I couldn't retain everything we were doing in class the first time around since I was new to dog ownership, so 2 sets of eyes is always better than one!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

That's really how I felt too, and I want him to be involved so that we can both be consistent in our training. I do think that's one thing were also missing is the consistency piece. 

I find it hard at times to keep my hubby on the same page as me. Cassidy's mom, as someone who's spouse isn't as interested in training, how do you maintain consistency with your spouse in training approaches?

I've been doing loads of research since we brought our little guy home, and I feel like a lot of the time I have to get on my hubby's case about how things should be done since he approaches things incredibly differently than I would.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

